# 2012 brute 750 clunky noise



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

It might just be normal but I'm kinda new to this. Anyway when I switch from neutral to drive or reverse then give it some gas it seems to clunk. I haven't ridden any other brute 750's so it might be normal. It is a 2012 750i 4x4 with EPS. Im thinking that it's just the engine brake releasing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds to me like its dropping into gear once you accelerate, not when you move the linkage. Next time you go to shift, shift slow and see if there's a slight resistance. If so shift back to where you were, bump the throttle, then shift and see if the clunk is gone when you give it gas.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Yeah that's exactly what it seems like. Might be a couple days before I get to ride again. I'll try that. Thanks. 

Ps should there be any cause for concern?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My brute did it and my Rex does it occasionallly. So I'm 2 for 2. usually b/c there's a bind or weight on it when you stop.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

In neutral the secondary clutch and belt are moving and when you slip it into a gear it suddenly stops. It does make a clunking as the gear engages and stops that motion. Its normal. But if it tries to move in gear at idle, the belt is too tight.


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

its normal my does the same thing and as you can see mine is 2012 also.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine makes a noise like that too but it's coming from my clutch. It makes a clunk every time I start moving, But it's not my linkage out because it shifts smooth and does it all most every time I stop even without changing gears. Just started I don't know why...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Mine makes a noise like that too but it's coming from my clutch. It makes a clunk every time I start moving, But it's not my linkage out because it shifts smooth and does it all most every time I stop even without changing gears. Just started I don't know why...


 
Mine does that when I rip coggs off my belt or when it starts seperating.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> Mine makes a noise like that too but it's coming from my clutch. It makes a clunk every time I start moving, But it's not my linkage out because it shifts smooth and does it all most every time I stop even without changing gears. Just started I don't know why...


I would attribute that to the clutch design. At idle the primary is opened fully. Then when throttle is applied it primary closes quickly until it grips the belt. This often results in a clunking noise.

you can also hear a clunk if you give it gas and as soon as it starts to move, let off the throttle quickly. You will then hear a clunk as the clutch opens fully.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

My belt does have chords missing (why im getting a new modded clutch becuase it pulls chords out of the belts for no reason within 2 rides) That may be it, is that cause the clutch basically grips right on the chords(coming off of idle) then skips because of the separation? That'd make sense.

It's not the belt gripping.. it usually happens right after the belt grips and starts to pull away.


----------

